# He shaved her with a 40 blade...



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Her whole body!

(doh)

We have a teen who leased our only doe kid from this year. She's a beauty and I'm looking forward to seeing how she does at the fairs. The 1st show is in a week and a half. The teen's mom just emailed me and told me he shaved Fresca's whole body with a 40 blade. She said Fresca looks like a very cute naked mole rat.

In his defense, even though his younger brother and sister have shown for the past 2 years, this is his first year in 4-H.

I'll be seeing the whole family and our little Nigerian Mole Rat at a different 4-H event this weekend. You KNOW I'll have my camera ready!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Omg... I remember fair last year, not this past fair but the prior. One of the girls was sheering her sheep with a surgical blade. She was suppose to be doing a finishing clip for showing the next morning. It wasn't her fault someone had used the club clippers and didn't switch the blades back, leader didn't double check. After a few passes I realized something was wrong and told her to stop till I could find the leaders. It was a mess, skin burns and clipper nicks across a good section of his back. But she and her sheep still did well despite the mixup. At least the boy will know for next year right? Might suggest keeping extra lotion in the goats skin, and idk what would be safe but maybe some sun screen too?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to post a photo. He will need to be careful of sunburn.


----------

